# South Africans?



## LeighSanders (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello! Any fellow South Africans out there....? I'm orginally from Joburg. Now living on the Costa Brava


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen some in the Expat Forum Lounge area, but they live in UAE I think.

Welcome to the forum, anyway! How are you finding life in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We go have Zimtony who lives in Spain and comes from Zimbabwi I guess??????


Jo xxx


----------



## LeighSanders (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, 
ALCALAINA: love it - been here for nearly 10 years.
JOJO: not quite South Africa, but a neighbour nevertheless.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We encountered lots of ex South Africans in Cyprus most were of Greek Cypriot origin that left Cyprus during the trouble between North & South.
I spent many years in Cape Town in my youth now nomads just jawling round the world.

alles van die beste


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> We go have Zimtony who lives in Spain and comes from Zimbabwi I guess??????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


He's from South Africa Jo.
And Jocatalunya?????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> He's from South Africa Jo.
> And Jocatalunya?????????


oh yes!!

she said she was South African too


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

LeighSanders said:


> Hi,
> ALCALAINA: love it - been here for nearly 10 years.
> JOJO: not quite South Africa, but a neighbour nevertheless.


Howzit Leigh,

I am originally from Zims, but lived in SA for many years as well. Been here in Spain for nearly 10 years now. There is a large SA contingent down this side of Spain, not sure up around you though?

How long you been here in Spain?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## LeighSanders (Apr 9, 2011)

Howzit everyone
Tony- I've also been here just on 10 years now. 

LOVE it here - my hubby's from the gorgeous village of Cadaquès


----------

